# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Arzac] se prsente

## arzac

Bonsoir
Nouvel inscrit sur ce forum, je me prsente. Je suis jeune retrait et je donne, bnvolement,  des cours d'informatique (bureautique, Internet, Vido, Photofiltre etc ... )  des personnes ges. Depuis peu j'ai pris en charge la gestion d'une association.
Cordialement
Arzac

----------


## mangasource

Bienvenue  toi  ::):

----------


## Snack3r

Bonsoir

Vous tes la bienvenue.

----------

